# Horus Heresy Novels - Advice please.



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I am going to start collecting the HH novels but where to start? I could spend hours scouring the web but I stand a better chance asking my fellow Heretics for advice.

Is there a specific order in which they ought to be read or can you pretty much pick up any of them without having prior knowledge of the others?

I know that 'Horus Rising' is the first book but beyond that I know nothing.

Cheers

Cypher


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pick them up in order for the love of god.

The first three tie in together and rock.

I'm on the fourth one now, it's okay but not as good as the first three, but it's well capable of filling the time and worth the read.

I've heard great things about the fifth too.

The order for the first five goes:

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy In Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein 
Fulgrim


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There've been countless of threads about this already, added to the fact that this is in the wrong section. But, here are the list in order of publishing:

Horus Rising - Dan Abnett - April 2006 
False Gods - Graham McNeill - June 2006
Galaxy in Flames - Ben Counter - Oct 2006
The Flight of the Eisenstein - James Swallow - March 2007
Fulgrim - Graham McNeill - July 2007 
Descent of Angels - Mitchel Scanlon - October 2007
Legion - Dan Abnett - March 2008
Battle for the Abyss - Ben Counter - August 2008 
Mechanicum - Graham McNeill - December 2008 
Tales of Heresy - Compilation, Nick Kyme & Lindsey Priestley, editors - April 2009
Fallen Angels - Mike Lee - July 2009
A Thousand Sons - Graham McNeill - March 2010
Nemesis - James Swallow - August 2010
The First Heretic - Aaron Dembski-Bowden - November 2010
Garro: Oath of Moment - Audiobook. James Swallow - December 2010
Prospero Burns - Dan Abnett - January 2011
Age of Darkness - Compilation, Christian Dunn, editor - April 2011 
Garro: Legion of One - Audiobook. James Swallow - April 2011
The Outcast Dead - Graham McNeill - November 2011 
Deliverance Lost - Gav Thorpe - January 2012
Know No Fear - Dan Abnett - March 2012

This means that they're part of a trilogy and should be read in publishing order.
This means that although not part of the opening trilogy, they should probably be read in publishing order.
These are part of a series on the Dark Angels. Hence the appropiate colour.
This colour means that these two books are part of a duology, and ideally should be read one after the other.
This colour means that they're anthologies of short stories.
This Colour Means they haven't been released yet.
This means that they're audiobooks and in a series, and should be read in order.

EDIT: When I looked at recommended posts, I even saw another thread listing the same thing.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah dude, read them in order. They flow a lot better that way.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Guys, thanks for the advice. The full listing is a great help.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If you want to discuss things about the books, remember we have A Black Library Forum.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bobss' collection of Horus Heresy reviews

I created this ages ago, and *Bane of Kings *kinda prompted me to update it - sorry for the delay yeah


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll probably never get the audio ones, as I prefer to read my stories than listen to them. Nothing like having the material in your hands, flipping the pages.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I'll probably never get the audio ones, as I prefer to read my stories than listen to them. Nothing like having the material in your hands, flipping the pages.


I do as well, but I walk massive distances most weeks, so have gotten into the habit of always having a few on my ipod.


----------

